# Help with gaining weight on cycle..



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am on week 6 of a Test-E cycle (500mg per week) with a 4week Dbol kick.

I am struggling to gain weight at the moment, was wondering if anyone had any advice, I currently weigh 233lbs (6ft 4) and I have abs showing so I don't have much fat.

Only problem is I work in a customer facing environment so I have to rely a lot on protein shakes with oats in for my calories.

I have a excel database that I have worked out my calories on and I am taking in 5500 calories a day, my diet is as below (although I cannot remember the exact macronutrient breakdown as I am at work and dont have the database to hand):

7.15am - Shake with Oats and Protein, 2xscoops of whey and 3 large scoops of oats about 800ish calories, 130g carbs, 70g Protein.

9.30 - a My protein one milk with 40g of protein

11 - Another shake same as first.

1pm - Lunch, a sandwich, a chocolate yazzo milkshake 500ml, fruit - banana etc.

4pm - Shake same as first

6.30pm - large dinner, usually with chicken, rice etc.

7pm train

9pm pwo shake, same as first!

10pm large bowl of cereal (or anything meaty I can lay me mitts on)

11pm larger shake same as first again!

On my calculator I get around 400g of Protein and 5500 calories...I know that my diet isn't perfect but with work I really struggle to take anything but a sandwich (no fridge or microwave or shops nearby) and the shakes are all I can use throughout the day as I cannot eat at my desk.

Any help would be appreciated as I was gaining very well on my last cycle, the only difference being I was running dbol for longer, and I was eating LESS! lol.

Thanks guys


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

im gona get slated probably for this but throw in some scoth eggs and pork pies hahaha, calorific and quick to eat


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

lol believe me I have tried haha, but trying not to just eat high calorie fatty foods - wanna clean bulk so to speak!

Its odd because my last cycle I upped the dbol to 50mg a day and gained loads of strength and size towards the middle of my cycle.. so I am wondering if maybe my body has grown used to the dosage or whether I am just going threw a stagnant patch?

I feel like if I comsume anymore calories I will be sick lol, spend most of the day feeling full.

Cheers.


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

NickC said:


> lol believe me I have tried haha, but trying not to just eat high calorie fatty foods - wanna clean bulk so to speak!
> 
> Its odd because my last cycle I upped the dbol to 50mg a day and gained loads of strength and size towards the middle of my cycle.. so I am wondering if maybe my body has grown used to the dosage or whether I am just going threw a stagnant patch?
> 
> ...


To be honest.. The last time i ran a 500mg/week test e cycle for 12 weeks.. I think i may have put on 6 pound in that time... My metabolism is very high and even with steroids i struggle to put on weight... So maybe its just dose related... However my last cycle was tren 300mg/week test 750/mg and had shown alot better results...

On the side note though... Try to stay away from tren until you become very familiar with steroids.. as its very harsh...


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a similar problem and have to rely on shakes. I gained over 18lb over my winter bulk course and my main change was adding 100g of mp ground oats to all my shakes except post workout where I used 50g maltodextrin and 50g dextrose. I did gain a bit of a belly but in my experience as a hardgainer this is the only way.

I was on 450 test, 350 decca with 4 week kickstart of nap 50 at one a day.

(Just remembered the kickstart was only 3 weeks as I started to loose appitite on nap 50's)


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you sure that is 5,500 calories?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

u could always make chicken rice and broccolli and blend it up and just add water or get a big calorie shake in u like mutant mass!! but really theres no excuse u should be entitled to a break so u could nail down some good food!!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

NickC said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am on week 6 of a Test-E cycle (500mg per week) with a 4week Dbol kick.
> 
> ...


Try pre-pack your food the night before in plastic containers, Chicken and rice so that could sort you out for 2 of the meals instead of protein shakes which are digested very quickly by the body!


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Barbell mafia said:


> Try pre-pack your food the night before in plastic containers, Chicken and rice so that could sort you out for 2 of the meals instead of *protein shakes which are digested very quickly by the body*!


Could always mix the protein with full fat milk instead of water. Will slow the digestion down.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TO THE OP:

you don't eat enough- there is NO such thing as a "clean bulk" ANY excess calories, even from protein become fat- and unless you are at EXCESS calories, you are not in an anabolic state- you are just holding steady... check this post from an IFBB pro:

I have been getting several request about my former mass gain diet i used to do when i was starting in bodybuilding, when nyou are young your body works very fast and you dont hold as much fat, that was my case, so i used to go up to 270 and then go down to 220, my idol was Dorian Yates and if he was doing it i was as well.... I still have the opinion that if some one want to step to the heavys he has to go high in calories, and then worry about get lean like in the old days several pros used to do, like dorian, lee priest, etc, and some amateurs and pros still does.

Here is the original Post.....enjoy it and please dont kill me, just take what you thing is usefull for you and if think nothing is usefull on this diet and you cant adjust it for your needs so PLEASE DONT KILL ME LIKE YOU USE TO DO HERE...I am just answering to request of some good fellas Pms beacuse the original thread is no longer active or somewthing....

This is a diet to gain 40 to 50 pounds of body weight in 3 months for a 220 pounds client about 9 to 10 % bf. You can go up to 260 lbs. with 14%

Doesnt matters the fat you get , we work on low down the body fat latter. Ask Dorian, Sombaty or Lee Priest , how they gain size!!!!!!!!!

OFF-SEASON DIET

·30 minutes before first meal : 6000 mg. bcaa, 10 gr. glutamine, 10 gr. creatine.

1.- 14 Egg whites 2 yolks, 2 cups of Oatmeal (no cooked)

1 banana, 3 toasted bread, 100 gr. of jelly,

omega-3 2000 mg., 2 gr. of C vit, 1000 iu. E vit

2.- 2 cups of Weight Gainer (1.200 calories)

3.- After workout:

100 gr .maltodextrin, 2cups whey protein,

10 gr. glutamine, 10 gr. creatine, 6000 mg bcaa.

4.- 300 gr. of chicken breast, 600 gr. of rice.

5.- 125 gr. pasta (no cooked)

300 gr. of lean meat, 2 gr. vit C, 2000 mg omega-3

6.- 300 gr. of lean meat

500 gr of baked potato, 1 cap soy Lecytine, E vitamin.

7.- 1 ½ cup of dry oatmeal

10 eggs whites, 1 yolk, 50 gr. of turkey ham

Calcium 1 gr., 5 mcg zinc, 6000 mg. bcaa, omega-3 2000 mg.

10 gr. of glutamine

8.- 2 cups of Weight Gainer

% of Calories aprox: protein: 27% ( 500 gr.),

Carbs: 56% (850 gr.), Fats: 16% (120gr.)

Total Calories aprox: 6.480 cals. a day.

3 times a week eat 3 Big Mac, Large Pizza, Ice Cream plus the diet to get 10.000 cals. a day.

Health Plus Colum Cleanse once a day.

I designed this diet long time a go when i went to train with Mike Mentzer at the Venice Golds Gym back 1994, we were talking how Dorian was eating and he teach me a lot about off season nutrition, he wasnt a believer in supplements but i put them in my diet and it worked.

I use this diet with some of my pupils that needs to jump to the next class or when they need to increase their weight to get in the top of their weight class.

In my case i did it several times and after i started with Victor Munoz (Victor Martinez trainer), he told me "Heinz, you already did your work, you are thick and big but you look like a football player, so from today we are going to reshape your body and just add solid mass pound per pound and stay lean the whole year....You did great but say good bye to your off seasons!!!

*The best way and the faster way to get big is like this IN MY OPINION, then you think in get lean*.

please note the pro is originally german... hence the english.

the original post here:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/55344-request-i-am-bring-back-get-real-mass-my-offseason-diet.html


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> TO THE OP:
> 
> you don't eat enough- there is NO such thing as a "clean bulk" ANY excess calories, even from protein become fat- and unless you are at EXCESS calories, you are not in an anabolic state- you are just holding steady... check this post from an IFBB pro:
> 
> ...


Who is this guy? Just wondering because he referrenced Mentzer?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Keen said:


> Could always mix the protein with full fat milk instead of water. Will slow the digestion down.


Depends if u could stomach it?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Im no expert when it comes to diet, far from it it, but by my calculations its the 5 or 6 shakes instead of solid food where you're going wrong


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

MarkFranco said:


> Im no expert when it comes to diet, far from it it, but by my calculations its the 5 or 6 shakes instead of solid food where you're going wrong


Agreed the quality of whole foods is poor, by what you have wrote I do not believe you consume that amount every day, also it sounds terrible if I'm being honest, you started off by labelling the carbs and protein then stopped. You need to do a table and work out protein, carbs, fats, cals per meal.

Also things like a yazoo milkshake was it? How is this going to help in your eyes?

I am particularly high on my shakes at the moment because I have one low carb shake before morning cardio, one mixed in with oats afterwards, one before weights in eve, one after and a casein one before bed, this is 5 but I still only 124grams of my 300grams protein a day. The other 176 is made up in whole foods. Same as carbs only 19grams are made up from the protein shake, only 40grams of my daily allowance are from sugars and 30grams of that is in my dextrose, I am running at 150g carbs whilst I diet so still 91grams of my carbs are in whole foods and the majority of my fats are from whole foods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

vitty said:


> To be honest.. The last time i ran a 500mg/week test e cycle for 12 weeks.. I think i may have put on 6 pound in that time... My metabolism is very high and even with steroids i struggle to put on weight... So maybe its just dose related... However my last cycle was tren 300mg/week test 750/mg and had shown alot better results...
> 
> On the side note though... Try to stay away from tren until you become very familiar with steroids.. as its very harsh...


Thank god for that, thought I was doing something wrong. I have very quick metabolism and find very difficult to eat enough.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Andrewgenic said:


> Thank god for that, thought I was doing something wrong. I have very quick metabolism and find very difficult to eat enough.


if you've got a fast metabolism, the long esters may only last 10 days instead of 14.. however, if you're doing 500mg/week you'll put some weight on- the reality is you need more calorie DENSE food as you cant eat a high volume of "clean" foods. See the advice from the pros- even McDonalds 3x per week just to boost the calories (and thats like 2-3 burgers at a time not 1..)

you can also add MCT oil to your shakes- cannot be stored as fat in the body, and used for energy instead; adds no volume to your food, but loads of cals..

I keep hearing people can't eat enough... well no one can eat enough cals from brown rice and chicken to bulk up.. your stomach would be to full to fast!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

As already said, if you don't gain fat and don't bloat.. on top of your clean diet try adding the odd pizza / burger etc on top

My most successful ever bulk was a dirty bulk


----------

